# Free Zone Limitations



## ghjones (Nov 15, 2015)

Can anyone help please.

I am considering setting a branch of a UK company in the Masdar Freezone. It all seems rosy until I read the bit that says I can only operate within the freezone unless I have an agent or distributor. I don't know what this means? All my clients will be outside the freezone so does this mean I have to employ an agent - if so how?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Will you be offering products or consulting services?
This makes a big difference to how you operate the company within the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ghjones (Nov 15, 2015)

Steve - thanks for seeing my post. I will be selling consultancy services.
Graeme


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ghjones said:


> Steve - thanks for seeing my post. I will be selling consultancy services.
> Graeme


Hi Graeme.
As is often the case - the answer is not black and white - a bit grey!
If you are offering consultancy services in the UAE - having a Freezone company will not prevent you from transacting with any wholly private companies but it would have an impact if you intend to work with government owned companies (of which there are many).
In addition - if you wish to work with government organizations in Abu Dhabi - they generally insist that the company is onshore and registered as an Abu Dhabi company - not Dubai or one of the smaller Emirates.
The bit about working through agents/distributors is aimed at product sales.
Hope this helps!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ghjones (Nov 15, 2015)

Steve,

Thanks for that. There is likely to be a mixture of private companies and government sector organisations in my client base. Good to know the private sector is covered - I will deal with the public sector as and when they arise but is was the Abu Dhabi DoT and ADM that suggested I set up in the Masdar freezone if I wanted to work for them.

Thanks again

Graeme


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ghjones said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks for that. There is likely to be a mixture of private companies and government sector organisations in my client base. Good to know the private sector is covered - I will deal with the public sector as and when they arise but is was the Abu Dhabi DoT and ADM that suggested I set up in the Masdar freezone if I wanted to work for them.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I did say it was a bit grey!
At least Masdar is Abu Dhabi based and is one of the more respected freezones in the UAE and as you won't be selling products - you should be fine.
What type of consultancy services will you be offering?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ghjones (Nov 15, 2015)

Steve,
Thanks for your interest. The main area of business will be road and infrastructure asset management and maintenance works planning. I will also be offering tender/bid management and independent review services for civil infrastructure projects.
Graeme


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ghjones said:


> Steve,
> Thanks for your interest. The main area of business will be road and infrastructure asset management and maintenance works planning. I will also be offering tender/bid management and independent review services for civil infrastructure projects.
> Graeme


Hi Graeme,
You should be fine with a Masdar Freezone company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ghjones (Nov 15, 2015)

Steve,

Thanks for assisting me on this. Whats your background may I ask.

Graeme


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ghjones said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks for assisting me on this. Whats your background may I ask.
> 
> Graeme


Hi Graeme
When I first came to UAE - I worked in energy and water consulting but these days I have my own consultancy company.
Cheers
Steve


----------

